# What gun are you carrying now?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U have a gun on, right this minute, what is it?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## TWilliams (Jul 5, 2006)

Right now it's a Beretta 96. Twenty minutes ago before a shower it was a S&W .38 sp. in my pocket.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TWilliams said:


> Right now it's a Beretta 96. Twenty minutes ago before a shower it was a S&W .38 sp. in my pocket.


What did U have in the shower? <just kidding>

I have my P99c on me now...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

*Walther P-99QA*


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Right now I am carrying my FN-FiveseveN










But I am itching to put my P2000SK back on my hip.... I am not use to carrying a full size gun.:smt071

:supz: :smt017 :supz: :smt017 :supz:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Walther P-99QA*


Someone, buy that smart man a car!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

the little one on the left


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i am carring a colt double eagle 45 acp


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My p64. This inexpensive, reliable little guy is almost always on me in a belt slide holster when I am at home.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sp101*

As always my trusted Ruger SP-101 357mag.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*What do I carry "everyday"...?*


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

4" alloy frame 1911:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Kimber Pro CDP II .45acp


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hey JS.....*

Good luck On that last wish  you have good taste my friend...


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

KEL-TEC P-11 9mm,cause it's light and it's hot outside now:smt068 J.R.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My Defender


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I carry a photo of my CZ-75. 

I live in Maryland.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I carry a photo of my CZ-75.
> 
> I live in Maryland.


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I carry a photo of my CZ-75.
> 
> I live in Maryland.


I like that


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I carry a photo of my CZ-75.
> 
> I live in Maryland.


Well at least you're not in sILLINOISe ,you would have to keep it locked in a box in the trunk and dis-assembled and keep the pic of your ammo in another location :smt076


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

My 84FS with high a cap mag stuffed with Winchester Silver Tips.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Springfield XD-40 Service model.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Today I am back to my P2000sk....... :smt071 
..... feels better that carrying a full size


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*carry*

Nothing but a colt 45 24-7


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

gene said:


> Nothing but a colt 45 24-7


Revolver or 1911?


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*carry*

carry colt 45 acp


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

gene said:


> carry colt 45 acp


Since this is the semi auto thread that was my guess. Just wanted to make sure, I've got a buddy of mine that carries an N frame S&W chambered in 45 Colt.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*carry*

I fine the 45 acp is easer to conceal than the rev. I have a 44 mag. 4 in. mountain gun I would like to carry but too heavy and hard to conceal in hot weather.


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

I very rarely carry, except when we are traveling, or camping. Though I do keep my Sigma where it is accessable when at home. The rest are locked in the safe.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> 4" alloy frame 1911:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Ultra Cdp II*

Now the ultra










Earlier the CDP PRO CARRY

RJ


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sure Do..*

I have my Ruger sp-101, 357. It's on me all day and under the pillow at night.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I thought I had answered this post already, I guess I didn't. I use the cheapest 45acp for car/carry of anyone on this board. My weapon of choice is a a Bersa Thunder 45. Why? The Bersa Thunder 45 is reliable, compact, lightweight, accurate, and cost me $200 new. Regards, Richard


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If U have a gun on, right this minute, what is it?


I've got my Sig on the desk next to me, if that counts. I'm in my PJs... it tends to yank my pants down.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I've got my Sig on the desk next to me, if that counts. I'm in my PJs... it tends to yank my pants down.


:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I've got my Sig on the desk next to me, if that counts. I'm in my PJs... it tends to yank my pants down.


Oh boy, we gotta' be careful now.............:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Same as Usual..*

My SP-101 Ruger/357 mag.That's my carry all the time gun. With c/t laser sight. 
:smt068


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> My SP-101 Ruger/357 mag.That's my carry all the time gun. With c/t laser sight.
> :smt068


Baldy,
I'm jealous. That's a good lookin' carry gun. It's probably comfy to carry too in that IWB holster in the other pic.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I've got my Sig on the desk next to me, if that counts. I'm in my PJs... it tends to yank my pants down.


So you've tried...? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

S&W 442 and Glock 19


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Clyde said:


> S&W 442 and Glock 19


ONLY 2 guns? Man, U ain't prepared :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I've got my Sig on the desk next to me, if that counts. I'm in my PJs... it tends to yank my pants down.


We need pics to see if that's true. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> So you've tried...? :mrgreen:


I hate to admit it, but yes! LOL! I have to walk the dog sometimes while in PJs, and I hate going out there without a gun. My Bersa doesn't pull them down nearly as bad, but it is a pretty fast drop with the Sig. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> We need pics to see if that's true. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Oh, no, believe me, no one wants to see that! LOL!


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

My Kel-tec 32 is in my other cape --- but that is another story....:smt077


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> yes! LOL! I have to walk the dog sometimes while in PJs, LOL!


Well Pickle,
I say .... lucky dog.... :smt028


----------



## .45 (Jul 16, 2006)

Good Afternoon to all,

I carry a fine Kimber Custom II and I'm very satisfied.

Hy
.45


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

sucklead try a shoulder rig to save the em-bare-ass-ment


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> sucklead try a shoulder rig to save the em-bare-ass-ment


 that wuz good......... :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Kel-Tec P3AT I'm in my pajamas. Ten feet away I have a Glock 30 in a drawer with two 13 rd mags.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Kel-Tec P3AT I'm in my pajamas. Ten feet away I have a Glock 30 in a drawer with two 13 rd mags.


Does your wife ask, "Is that a Keltec in your pants or are you happy to see me? :smt082


----------

